# spine of a folder



## hhtt

" A panel on its spine gave the reference but no name." 

Merhabe yukarıda bir dosya ya da klasörden bahsediliyor. "Folder" olarak geçiyor ve "spine of a folder" ın Türkçe karşılığı nedir?

A Most Wanted Man by John le Carre.

Thank you.


----------



## gocmenhakan

Klasörün *"sırtı", *yani üzerinde neyle ilgili olduğu yazılan kısım. "A panel" demiş, yani yazınin olduğu şerit, orada neyle ilgili olduğuna dair referans var ama isim yazmıyor diyor.


----------



## hhtt

gocmenhakan said:


> Klasörün *"sırtı", *yani üzerinde neyle ilgili olduğu yazılan kısım. "A panel" demiş, yani yazınin olduğu şerit, orada neyle ilgili olduğuna dair referans var ama isim yazmıyor diyor.



"*Klasör sırtı" *mantıksız değil mi? "*Klasörün arkası" *veya* "klasörün arka kısmı" *dememiz gerekmiyor mu?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## gocmenhakan

hhtt said:


> "*Klasör sırtı" *mantıksız değil mi? "*Klasörün arkası" *veya* "klasörün arka kısmı" *dememiz gerekmiyor mu?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Neden mantıksız olsun? Kitabın sırtı olabiliyorsa klasörün olmaz mı? Zaten bu kullanım Türkçe'de mevcut. Ayrıca klasörün arkası *arka kapağı* refere eder.


----------



## hhtt

gocmenhakan said:


> Neden mantıksız olsun? Kitabın sırtı olabiliyorsa klasörün olmaz mı? Zaten bu kullanım Türkçe'de mevcut. Ayrıca klasörün arkası *arka kapağı* refere eder.



Kitabın sırtı olabiliyorsa klasör ve dosyanın da olur ama kitabın sırtı denildiğini de hiç duymadım bu yüzden bu da mantıksız geldi.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## gocmenhakan

hhtt said:


> Kitabın sırtı olabiliyorsa klasör ve dosyanın da olur ama kitabın sırtı denildiğini de hiç duymadım bu yüzden bu da mantıksız geldi.
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Tdk'ya sırt kelimesini yazın, örneğini görebilirsiniz.


----------

